# 10F Paint Question - to sand or not to sand



## rfdes (May 26, 2013)

I started painting my 10F this weekend with Valspar Tractor Paint (oil enamel, I believe).  The first coat was
applied with a brush and after I finished, realized I was not happy with the shade of grey (much too light) so
I want the second coat to be a darker grey. I purchased a quart of the Vaspar paint in a darker grey but it will not
arrive until the initial coat has cured (couple of weeks).

Question:
Will I need to sand or perfom some other prep prior to applying the darker, second coat?  Seems to me that I will need
to completely perform a light sanding prior.  As you can tell, I'm no paint expert and don't want to mess this up.  What
advice can anyone give to make sure that this is done correctly.

thanks
Jim


----------



## wa5cab (May 27, 2013)

Jim,

No.  Go to a paint store, big box store, Ace, etc. and buy a can of something with a name like or similar to "Liquid Sandpaper".  It actually performs two functions.  First, it will remove any dust and oils that may have gotten on the surface while you've been waiting.  Second, it will dull the gloss on the surface so that the second coat will adhere better.  And it won't have the disadvantage that actual sanding of castings does where high spots get thinned, sometimes into or through the primer, and low spots remain glossy.

Robert D.


----------



## rfdes (May 27, 2013)

Ok..  sounds like a plan, Robert.  I'll give this a try.  I appreciate the advice.  Is there any one brand recommended
over another.  A quick search showed that there appears to be a number of companies making this product.

thanks
Jim


----------



## Richard King (May 27, 2013)

Several of the used machinery dealers will use a 4" hard foam paint roller instead of a brush to paint the machine as it is less mess then spraying  and better then a brush.  If you have some brush impressions I would sand it too, before painting it.  Start to paint the back of the machine to get the hang of it to perfect your technique before doing the front side.   Not many will ever see the back  )


----------



## Lance (May 27, 2013)

Why not just go buy some black paint of the same brand and add a SMALL amount to the paint you already have?  You can blend until you come up with the shade you want and not have to waste the paint you already have!!! :thinking:


----------



## wa5cab (May 27, 2013)

Jim,

I haven't bought any of it in quite a few years so can't recommend a specific brand.  One thing I did forget to mention is that I think that it is made for both oil and water based paint.  So be sure you get one to match your paint type.

Also, as was mentioned in another reply, it won't remove or hide flaws in the first coat like brush strokes.  Those, if any, you will have to actually sand out.  

I concur with the suggestion to use a foam roller.  

The suggestion to mix in some of the same brand black to darken the gray would be a good one if you don't later want to paint something else to match.  If you can't be certain of that, although more expensive buying a ready-mixed shade is probably the better plan.

Robert D.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 27, 2013)

_ I would just get a few scotch brite pads, and just go over the painted area enough to remove the shine. No need to resand any of it really, just get rid of the shine._


----------

